# Boyfriend and girlfriend



## supercrom

En castellano podemos traducir esto como enamorado y enamorada, no sólo como novio y novia...

La diferencia entre las palabras novio (a) y enamorado (a) es que en la primera hay un compromiso formal con compromiso de boda, tal vez ya se realizó la pedida de mano u otra ceremonia semejante. Mientras que en la segunda sólo se puede tratar de una pareja tanto formal o informal que están juntos porque se quieren o se estiman tengan algunas semanas o varios años juntos, sean adultos o jóvenes, aunque los adultos siempre quieren hacer las cosas más formales (no se casan pero conviven y, a veces, se llaman esposos sin haber contraído nupcias).

Aquí en el Perú usamos ambas palabras con las referencias antes especificadas... al menos si yo escucho novio o novia a una pareja que acaba de conocerse y unirse me parece un poco burlón o muy apresurado.
*¿En qué otros países el uso es semejante?*

Ahora, creo que boyfriend o girlfriend significan también amigo o amiga, respectivamente, pero con especificación del género (masculino o femenino, según el caso). 

*¿Es esto cierto?*


----------



## temujin

"boyfriend"/"girlfriend" normalmente significa enamorado /-a pero también puede ser nada más que un amigo /-a.

Además, creo que la palabra enamorado/-a solo se usa en latinoamerica. Nunca la he oído en España...Alli se dice novio/novia aunque no se trata de un compromiso formal. 
Al menos eso creo yo...


t.


----------



## lizy

Sí, Temujin, tienes razón. En España no se usa "enamorado/a" en el sentido de "boyfriend/girlfriend": se dice "novio/a" tanto si hay compromiso de por medio como si no. En tono formal, se dice "prometido/a" si los novios van a casarse.


----------



## NavyBlue

¿Seguro que se puede usar _boyfriend_ o _girlfriend _ sólo para una relación de amistad?

Yo había oído *lady friend* para amiga.
Pej. John, your _lady friend_ called this morning.

Claro que no tengo ni idea de cómo se diría en el caso de un amigo varón.


----------



## temujin

I´m not sure as I´m not a native speaker.

I still think you can use boyfriend/girlfriend even if it´s just a friend, though it´s not so common.

I have never heard "lady friend", to me it sounds really odd, (I´d never use it for a friend under 50 years old I think) ....and the word somehow has the flavour of an unofficial lover...

Maybe cristóbal or somebody else can clarify this...

t.


----------



## thelma

En Argentina no decimos "enamorado/a". Se usa novio/a para relación nueva o vieja. Entre los jóvenes a veces decimos "mi chico/a" para referirnos a una relación no formal. También están los que prefieren decir "compañero/a" o simplemente "mi pareja", esto último en general cuando hay convivencia sin matrimonio.
En cuanto a boyfriend/girlfriend, NavyBlue, tengo entendido que sí se usa para relación de amistad.
Saludos!


----------



## lauranazario

cromteaches said:
			
		

> En castellano podemos traducir esto como enamorado y enamorada, no sólo como novio y novia...
> 
> La diferencia entre las palabras novio (a) y enamorado (a) es que en la primera hay un compromiso formal con compromiso de boda, tal vez ya se realizó la pedida de mano u otra ceremonia semejante. Mientras que en la segunda sólo se puede tratar de una pareja tanto formal o informal que están juntos porque se quieren o se estiman tengan algunas semanas o varios años juntos, sean adultos o jóvenes, aunque los adultos siempre quieren hacer las cosas más formales (no se casan pero conviven y, a veces, se llaman esposos sin haber contraído nupcias).
> 
> Aquí en el Perú usamos ambas palabras con las referencias antes especificadas... al menos si yo escucho novio o novia a una pareja que acaba de conocerse y unirse me parece un poco burlón o muy apresurado.
> *¿En qué otros países el uso es semejante?*



En Puerto Rico el uso definitivamente NO es semejante. 
Acá no escucharás la palabra "enamorado o enamorada" en boca de nadie ya que no forma parte de nuestro vocabulario habitual para denotar las personas con quienes mantenemos lazos afectivos.

En Puerto Rico, dos personas que se gustan y mantienen una relación monógama o lazo afectivo de carácter exclusivo, se les conoce como "novios" por el hecho de que se encuentran compartiendo un noviazgo.

Cuando el noviazgo toma un carácter más serio o formal, los novios anuncian su intención de contraer matrimonio haciendo un compromiso de bodas, en el que el novio le regala un anillo (usualmente un solitario de diamante) a su novia y con este compromiso, ambos se convierten en "prometido/prometida" hasta el momento de la boda.... aunque hay parejas comprometidas que rompen su relación antes de casarse. Imagino que la chica habrá de devolver el anillo, ¿verdad? 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cristóbal

Con lo de "girlfriend" y "boyfriend" como amigos, por lo menos en EEUU, se usa mucho la expresión "girlfriend" entre las mujeres... o sea, una mujer que tiene a otra mujer como amiga le llamaría "my girlfriend" mientras un hombre que tiene a otro hombre como amigo NUNCA le llamaría "my boyfriend" sino "friend" a secas... ya que se implica algo más que amistad para los hombres...
Tampoco le llamaría un hombre a una amiga "my girlfriend" porque implicaría que son novios aunque sólo sean amigos.  En fin, solamente "girlfriend" se usa entre las mujeres para referirse a otras mujeres como amigas.  Espero que mi español no haya ocultado demasiado lo que quería decir. 

además, lo que se había dicho antes de "lady friend" sí que es verdad, pero puede que también implique algo más romántico que amistad.  Normalmente se usa cuando no se sabe si es "amiga" o si es "novia".

Lo que te había contado Laura es lo que siempre me habían enseñado... que aunque novios se pueda usar para referirse a los que se han comprometido se suele usar para "boyfriend/girlfriend" mientras "prometido/prometida" se usa para lo definitivo.


----------



## lauranazario

cromteaches said:
			
		

> Ahora, creo que boyfriend o girlfriend significan también amigo o amiga, respectivamente, pero con especificación del género (masculino o femenino, según el caso).
> 
> *¿Es esto cierto?*



Como especifiqué en otro hilo de conversación, en Estados Unidos existe un uso particular para las palabras "boyfriend" y "girlfriend".

Cuando un chico le dice a otro chico: "Anne is Paul's girlfriend", el mensaje que se comunica entre ellos es que Anne es novia de Paul. También se sabe que "Paul is Anne's boyfriend" o el novio de la chica. O sea, se sobreentiende que hay una relación romántica entre Anne y Paul.

Ahora bien, cuando una chica le dice a otra chica "Susy is great, she is my girlfriend", el mensaje que se comunica es que Susy es mi buena amiga, mi amiga del alma. Aquí no hay un mensaje de lazos románticos entre la chica que habla y la Susy.

El uso de "girlfriend" entre chicas, es bastante común en la cultura negra (African-American) en los Estados Unidos. Comúnmente se escucha a chicas referirse a otras utilizando el término "girlfriend". Y no es cuestión de clases sociales... hasta Oprah Winfrey lo hace en su programa de TV. En cierto sentido, la palabra "girlfiriend" (utilizada entre féminas estadounidenses, sean negras o no) se está convirtiendo en un vocablo que otorga un sentido de _empowerment_, de autoridad y de orgullo de pertenecer a una "hermandad" de féminas.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia tampoco usamos enamorado/a. Novio/novia son las palabras que se usan. 

Un termino ya pasado de moda, pero que a mi me divierte es: Poner amores.


----------



## Feistylol

Si, Cristobal tiene razon. La frase "lady friend"  implique que hay algo mas de la amistad. es un poco como un chiste, por ejemplo alguien lo diria si supiera que fueras en una relacion secreto, y tu pensabas que la otra persona no lo sabia. me lamento que no pude darte una mejor explicacion, espero que te ayude!
Saludos


----------



## L_L

En México se utiliza novios no como un termino formal, si es formal, entonces es prometido, tal como lo dijo Laura.

¿Si quiero decir que el es mi amigo puedo decir "he is my boyfriend"?


----------



## cubaMania

L_L said:
			
		

> ¿Si quiero decir que el es mi amigo puedo decir "he is my boyfriend"?


L_L, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo critobal arriba que por la mayor parte no se usa *boyfriend* para amigo.
hombre dice de mujer girlfriend = novia
mujer dice de hombre boyfriend = novio
mujer dice de mujer girlfriend = amiga
hombre de hombre no se dice boyfriend (En mi opinión es así porque tienen miedo de que alguien lo interprete como novio y por eso ha caído en desuso, pero las mujeres no tienen ese miedo y suelen decir girlfriend para amiga. Pero eso es para el foro de la cultura.)


----------



## Kieto

mmmmmmm veo que la diferencia de culturas hace que este tema sea mas extenso,y para no perder la costumbre dejenme decirles que aqui en México tienen significados diferentes y las dos palabras se usan.
Novio (a) se usa para decir que se tiene una pareja estable,digamos formal.Por ejemplo: ¿Cuanto tiempo llevas con tu novia? esa pregunta quiere dcir que dicha persona tiene una pareja formal (no por esto decir que va a haber matrimonio).

Y enamorado(a) se usa como cuando a alguien le gusta otra persona,por ejemplo podemos decir que una chica esta enamorada de algun famoso,o podemos usarlo tambien para decir que queremos mucho a alguien y que nuestros sentimientos estan envueltos en eso. 

Por ejemplo yo personalmente les podira decir que estoy muy enamorado de mi novia.


----------



## Whisky con ron

En Venezuela no se usa enamorado/enamorada. Se usa novio/novia. Para cuando van a casarse es casi siempre igual, lo de prometido/prometida es casi exclusivo de las "altas" clases sociales. Lo que me hace pensar en otra pregunta que voy a postear aparte. 

Saludillos


----------



## asm

Es curioso, en los EUA hay muchos terminos:

She is my:
Date
friend
girlfrind
fiance
bride
wife
ex-wife or widow

En Mexico (no se si puedo generalizar al castellano)

Ella es mi 
amiga
novia
esposa
viuda (bueno, eso no lo puedo decir yo)

Para fiance tenemos "comprometida", pero se usa muy poco.

Algunas personas que quieren ser "politicamente correctas" dicen "Mi pareja", para no indicar ni estado civil ni sexo de la otra persona. Aqui en EUA he oido "my significant other"





			
				Kieto said:
			
		

> mmmmmmm veo que la diferencia de culturas hace que este tema sea mas extenso,y para no perder la costumbre dejenme decirles que aqui en México tienen significados diferentes y las dos palabras se usan.
> Novio (a) se usa para decir que se tiene una pareja estable,digamos formal.Por ejemplo: ¿Cuanto tiempo llevas con tu novia? esa pregunta quiere dcir que dicha persona tiene una pareja formal (no por esto decir que va a haber matrimonio).
> 
> Y enamorado(a) se usa como cuando a alguien le gusta otra persona,por ejemplo podemos decir que una chica esta enamorada de algun famoso,o podemos usarlo tambien para decir que queremos mucho a alguien y que nuestros sentimientos estan envueltos en eso.
> 
> Por ejemplo yo personalmente les podira decir que estoy muy enamorado de mi novia.


----------



## ortiza

Para nosotros "enamorado" simple y llanamente significa "pretendiente",  Es comun decir fulanita de tal tiene muchos enamorados.

Lo otro es que "marido" se usa cuando la relacion a llegado a un nivel sexual. SI no estas casado y dicen que tienes un marido eso tiene una connotacion un poco despectiva, quieren decir que te estas acostando con alguien sin estar casados. Se que en otros paises no tiene esa connotacion.


----------



## Antartic

Para fiance tenemos "comprometida", pero se usa muy poco.

It's fiancée.


----------



## kassandra

El otro dia vi en la tele que una chica decia: 
_Mum, Sara is my girlfriend, but not my friend who is a girl, but my girlfriend _ (dando a entender que estan saliendo juntas)
Asi que si se puede usar girlfriend para designar a una amiga. Lo que ya no sé es si eso lo haria también un chico o se utilizaria con boyfriend...


----------



## manana

En Chile usamos "novios" cuando  el compromiso es más formal y la pareja ya acordó casarse,   y "pololos"  cuando están saliendo  y tienen una relación con un cierto compromiso que no es más que el de mostrase al resto  del mundo como parejas pero sin establecer un compromiso formal.  La primera etapa es "el pololeo" y la segunda, y antesala del matrimonio, es  "el noviazgo".


----------



## Kieto

ortiza said:
			
		

> Para nosotros "enamorado" simple y llanamente significa "pretendiente",  Es comun decir fulanita de tal tiene muchos enamorados.
> 
> Lo otro es que "marido" se usa cuando la relacion a llegado a un nivel sexual. SI no estas casado y dicen que tienes un marido eso tiene una connotacion un poco despectiva, quieren decir que te estas acostando con alguien sin estar casados. Se que en otros paises no tiene esa connotacion.




Efectivamente no tiene la misma connotacion;aqui en México Marido es exactamente lo mismo que esposo,son sinonimos. Persona casada (hombre) se puede decir esposo o marido,ninguna es mas formal o informal que la otra,se usan igual


----------



## Narda

Yo aprendí:

Enamorado/enamorada = alguien que esta "enamorado" (verbo) de otra persona

Novio/a = la pareja informal que puede ser de mucho o poco tiempo

Prometido/a = parecido a Puerto Rico, de acuerdo a la explicación de LN.  Cuando se comprometen con la intención de casarse.  Lo del anillo, igual.

Dos personas que viven juntos sin casarse = amantes

Mi señora = mi esposa/la mujer con la que vivo

Que yo sepa cuando una vive en pareja, en español no se dice mi amigo, no se presenta como mi amante, sin embargo si se podría decir mi esposo?  al final de cuentas, el compromiso es el mismo!


----------



## ortiza

Kieto said:
			
		

> Efectivamente no tiene la misma connotacion;aqui en México Marido es exactamente lo mismo que esposo,son sinonimos. Persona casada (hombre) se puede decir esposo o marido,ninguna es mas formal o informal que la otra,se usan igual



De verdad que marido es tan formal como esposo?

ps. incluso, a modo de "chisme", se dice que alguien tiene un "mari-novio", cuando son novios y copulan (imaginate!! todavia se espera que sean virgenes!)


----------



## Narda

Hola Ortiza!

Hace años yo pensaba que marido no era así como "muy bonito", pero la verdad es que la gente lo usa al igual que esposo.  Todavía pienso que suena mejor cuando lo dice la esposa:

Ese es mi marido vs. "ese es el marido de Raquel".

A propósito, hay un libro de Enrique Jardiel Poncela (lo escribió por alláa de 1927) que se llama "Pero... ¿hubo alguna vez once mil vírgenes?"  Te prometo que si lo encuentras te vas a morir de risa.  También escribió "Amor se escribe sin hache" y "Espérame en Siberia vida mía"  y muchos más, todos excellentes.

Yo me pregunto como él y añado, en donde???


----------



## ortiza

Narda said:
			
		

> Hola Ortiza!
> Yo me pregunto como él y añado, en donde???



jajaja. Pues ya sabes dónde! (en la mitologia dominicana). voy a ver si encuentro uno de sus libros , gracias!!!!!!


----------



## Akialuz

lauranazario said:
			
		

> En Puerto Rico el uso definitivamente NO es semejante.
> Acá no escucharás la palabra "enamorado o enamorada" en boca de nadie ya que no forma parte de nuestro vocabulario habitual para denotar las personas con quienes mantenemos lazos afectivos.
> 
> Saludos,
> LN


 
Por lo menos mi familia y amigos (en el area de la isla de donde soy) si usamos el termino "enamorad@"  para hablar de pretendeintes.  Sí es cierto q casi siempre es de modo jocoso pero si se usa.  Tambien he notado q las personas mayores (abuelit@) usan la palabra sin la jocoseria q los mas jovenes le atribuimos.
Novi@s tambien significa "bride/groom" en PR
~Akailuz


----------



## Narda

Iba a decir una barbaridad, pero mejor no, baste decir que existen en todas las mitologias...


----------



## supercrom

Enamorado/enamorada es alguien que esta "enamorado" (verbo) de otra persona (todavía no correspondido), cuando ya es pareja de una persona se dice también enamorado.

Novio/novia = es la persona que ya se va a casar ya está comprometido/a para prontas nupcias y bueno, la novia es la que posee un anillo denominado "de compromiso".

*Supercrom*


----------



## Spanishgirl1806

*I'm just starting to learn Spanish so could someone tell me how to say my boyfriend in Spanish? I know thats what this thread is about but I don't understand all the Spanish*


----------



## Libertad

Spanishgirl1806 said:
			
		

> *I'm just starting to learn Spanish so could someone tell me how to say my boyfriend in Spanish? I know thats what this thread is about but I don't understand all the Spanish*



Mi novio = boyfriend

You can also benefit from Wordreference English-Spanish Online Dictionary. There you can find mostly the answer of your questions.


----------



## moirag

En Gran Bretaña " girlfriend" tiene significado romántico, así que una mujer no diría "girlfriend" para hablar de una amiga. Sería "friend" sin más, y si quieres saber el sexo de ese "friend" - pues, tienes que preguntarlo. Está cambiando un poco, el significado estadounidense se está estableciendo en cierto grupos, pero no está generalizado - en mi opinión.  "Lady friend" es muy anticuado/ eufemístico - el equivalente masculino sería " gentleman friend".


----------



## Txiri

"Girlfriend" se puso de moda hace varios años, entre mujeres. Como se ha comentado, se originó o parece haberse originado, en la jerga afroamericana, difundido entre los medios como cine y la televisión. Ahora es de uso común, aunque tiene cierto sabor a lo "cool" lo de usarlo (fuera de la comunidad afroamericana)

Hay: girl friend y boy friend, en contraste con girlfriend y boyfriend. 

En la escuela digamos, una chica puede tener muchos "boy friends" y "girl friends" también. Lo mismo se podría decir de los chicos-- aunque por lo que se ha comentado también del miedo de que se confunda la amistad con la homosexualidad, se tiene, pero MUUUUUCHO cuidado a la hora de hablar de los hombres y sus amigos.

Entonces en ee uu sí se puede escuchar, de una mujer, I have a lot of male friends. Se entiende, sólo amistad. De un hombre, I have a lot of female friends. Se entiende lo mismo.

Incluso en ee uu se ha puesto de moda preguntar, si alguien habla de amigos de una chica (o mujer) o de amigas de un chico (u hombre), para concretar si va de relación tipo amoroso, "boyfriend-girlfriend?" 

A: Stephen is her friend.
B: Boyfriend-girlfriend?
A: No, they´re just friends.

Lady friend a mi no me suena anticuado, pero yo a lo mejor lo soy. Es una manera más gentil de decir tanto, woman (or lady) who is a girlfriend of some man, or woman (or lady) who is some man´s *female* friend.

Parece que en ee uu recurrimos a "male" and "female" cuando las cuestiones de la cultura vigente dejen lugar a dudas.

Que yo sepa, entre los homosexuales y lesbianas, ellos usan "boyfriend" o "girlfriend" según el caso. Para hablar de la pareja.


----------



## Spanishgirl1806

gracias

~Spanishgirl1806~


----------



## S.a.s.h.a

Tengo una pequeña duda.Cuando se escribe Boy friend y girl friend (separado) es una relación solamente de amistad en la que se especifica el género, verdad?

Gracias


----------



## losher

En mi opinion, S.a.s.h.a, "boyfriend", "boy friend" y "boy-friend"
son todos sinonimos. Segun el OED, el ortografía correcta es "boy friend"
o "boy-friend". Siempre implican una relacion que no es platonica. 

Con el termino "girl-friend", depende quien habla, en el EEUU, porque
hay un doble moral: una mujer puede referir a un "girlfriend/girl-friend/girl friend"
sin implicar ninguna relacion sexual, mientras que el termino
"boy-friend" siempre implica una relacion sexual. 

Y dicho por un hombre, un "girlfriend" casi siempre implica una relacion sexual.

Si quiere referir a una relacion platonica, usa simplemente 
la palabra "friend" en vez de girl-friend or boy-friend.

Saludos,

Losher


----------



## Koty Díaz

cubaMania said:


> L_L, estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo critobal arriba que por la mayor parte no se usa *boyfriend* para amigo.
> hombre dice de mujer girlfriend = novia
> mujer dice de hombre boyfriend = novio
> mujer dice de mujer girlfriend = amiga
> hombre de hombre no se dice boyfriend (En mi opinión es así porque tienen miedo de que alguien lo interprete como novio y por eso ha caído en desuso, pero las mujeres no tienen ese miedo y suelen decir girlfriend para amiga. Pero eso es para el foro de la cultura.)






cristóbal said:


> Con lo de "girlfriend" y "boyfriend" como amigos, por lo menos en EEUU, se usa mucho la expresión "girlfriend" entre las mujeres... o sea, una mujer que tiene a otra mujer como amiga le llamaría "my girlfriend" mientras un hombre que tiene a otro hombre como amigo NUNCA le llamaría "my boyfriend" sino "friend" a secas... ya que se implica algo más que amistad para los hombres...
> Tampoco le llamaría un hombre a una amiga "my girlfriend" porque implicaría que son novios aunque sólo sean amigos.  En fin, solamente "girlfriend" se usa entre las mujeres para referirse a otras mujeres como amigas.  Espero que mi español no haya ocultado demasiado lo que quería decir.
> 
> además, lo que se había dicho antes de "lady friend" sí que es verdad, pero puede que también implique algo más romántico que amistad.  Normalmente se usa cuando no se sabe si es "amiga" o si es "novia".
> 
> Lo que te había contado Laura es lo que siempre me habían enseñado... que aunque novios se pueda usar para referirse a los que se han comprometido se suele usar para "boyfriend/girlfriend" mientras "prometido/prometida" se usa para lo definitivo.


En mi caso. Yo tengo un amigo, es nativo y nos solemos llamar girlfriend y boyfriend entre nosotros, somos buenos amigos, nos llevamos muy bien; aunque debo decir que si han surgido malos entendidos en cuanto a nuestro círculo de amigos o personas que nos rodean al saber o escuchar llamarnos así.


----------

